# Nottingham - worst unemployment figures



## JHE (Aug 24, 2011)

The state of the job market is grim, grim, grim, but I would not have guessed that Nottingham - dear old, good old, bad old, student-infested, crime-ridden, vomit-specked, friendly, drunken, chatty Snottingham - has the worst unemployment rate in the UK, but, according to today's Nottingham Post, that is a finding of a report produced by the GMB.



> The figures – put out by the GMB union and based on official Government statistics – show the city council area with an unemployment rate of 14.8 per cent for last year, compared to a national rate of 7.8 per cent.


See: http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/Unemployment-figures-wake/story-13192794-detail/story.html

Graham Chapman's argument is good fun:



> City council deputy leader Graham Chapman said the unemployment rate is not representative of the local economy because the city's boundaries exclude adjacent districts such as Gedling and Rushcliffe.


Compare: I sometimes think am badly paid, but I'm not really. If you take into account my two much better paid neighbours, the average income of the three of us is not too bad.


----------



## starfish2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

well given most of their employers are public sector who are cutting jobs. Im so not surprised really.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 12, 2011)

Its just as grim in Rushcliffe


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 13, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Its even more grim in Rushcliffe



Fixed !


----------



## 8ball (Sep 13, 2011)

Aye - heavy reliance on public sector plus all the old industries either dead or in decline.  Even fucking scummy Experian...


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 13, 2011)

Whats it like in Nottingham now then?  Experian gone?  I left as Boots and Capital One were laying people off in the hundreds, the city centre was still buzzing with life though.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 13, 2011)

Experian still limping along, Boots and Cap One in near-terminal decline.  A few pharmaceutical contractors knocking about (a couple still hiring).  Loads of unused office space above city centre properties and more and more empty units in the centre.  Not looking great.  On the bright side, bound to have some great bands coming along any second.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 14, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Fixed !



Rushcliffe isn't going to exist for much longer, good job I live in the blot of the borough


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 15, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Rushcliffe isn't going to exist for much longer, good job I live in the blot of the borough


 
Really? What's happening ?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/M...d-Rushcliffe/story-13320405-detail/story.html


----------



## 8ball (Sep 15, 2011)

Experian have just announced another big job cull..


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 15, 2011)

8ball said:


> Experian have just announced another big job cull..


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 15, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/M...d-Rushcliffe/story-13320405-detail/story.html


 
Hurrah !!!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 15, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Hurrah !!!



Fuck you!


----------



## Random (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm liking JHE's affectionare description of Nottingham, btw, not the poverty figures. Nottingham is, imo, the most perfect town in the UK. Or maybe I just think that because I moved there from Manchester.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 15, 2011)

Nottingham's OK.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2011)

Random said:


> I'm liking JHE's affectionare description of Nottingham, btw, not the poverty figures. Nottingham is, imo, the most perfect town in the UK. Or maybe I just think that because I moved there from Manchester.


It's not what it used to be


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 15, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Nottingham's OK.



I like it, though I prefer to live outside it.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 15, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> I like it, though I prefer to live outside it.


 
Yep , me too ---but I'm 'tother side of the river from you.


----------



## Supine (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in Notts and have a job. Lots of shops and pubs have shut over the last few years


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 15, 2011)

Supine said:


> I'm in Notts and have a job. Lots of shops and pubs have shut over the last few years


 
Yep, but that's true all over the UK.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 15, 2011)

There must be 8 mobile phone shops on the way up from Broadmarsh to the square, its insane.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 23, 2011)

Notts meet anyone?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 23, 2011)

Someone suggests a meet every couple of years - every so often one even happens.

I'd be up for that.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 24, 2011)

OK ---where & when ? (am away 'till next weekend btw).


----------



## JHE (May 31, 2013)

Beeb said:
			
		

> *Britain's poorest city...  *






			
				Beeb said:
			
		

> The average income per individual householder after tax, but including benefits, is £16,034 a year. In Nottingham it is £10,834. Recent statistics from the Office for National Statistics suggest residents of this city have the lowest household disposable income of anywhere in the UK.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22623964

There are some grim areas, including much of the Meadows, the area that stars in that Beeb report, but I really wouldn't have guessed it had the lowest income. Poor old Snottingham!


----------



## Supine (May 31, 2013)

The meadows is a small area of Nottingham. Surely every city has similar areas.

Quality of life here is great


----------



## JHE (May 31, 2013)

Yes.  The Meadows is chosen by the Beeb to illustrate the story, though.  The headline and the main claim is about the city as a whole, not about that one neighbourhood.

I'm really not sure about your claim about the quality of life.  I like Nottingham, I really do, but...


----------



## Roadkill (May 31, 2013)

I'm genuinely surprised to learn that - on one measure at least - Nottingham is the poorest city in the country.  I know it's not doing brilliantly in economic terms, but when I saw that Beeb headline I really did think it was going to be about Hull...


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2013)

Nottingham is only 20th poorest place to live using this method:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/mar/29/indices-multiple-deprivation-poverty-england


----------



## dessiato (Jun 1, 2013)

Nottingham used to have a Hooters Bar.


----------



## JHE (Jun 1, 2013)

Supine said:


> Nottingham is only 20th poorest place to live using this method:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/mar/29/indices-multiple-deprivation-poverty-england


 
Yes, or 17th or 13th, depending on which of those rankings you choose. That table is a couple of years out of date, though.


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2013)

As long as people realise it's better than Hull or Bradford or Milton Keynes I'm happy


----------



## JHE (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't like Milton Keynes, despite its relative prosperity, because it hasn't got a proper town centre.  People I've known who live there all think it's great, though.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> I don't like Milton Keynes, despite its relative prosperity, because it hasn't got a proper town centre. People I've known who live there all think it's great, though.


 
Thats because the people who hated it fucked off as soon as they could. I spent my teen years in a New Town, bloody awful..


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Nottingham used to have a Hooters Bar.


 
It appears to still have one.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2013)

Supine said:


> Quality of life here is great


 
What do you mean by 'quality of life' here?


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2013)

Quality of life is more than just disposable income after rent and taxes are removed from wages. I'm sure it's on Wikipedia if you want the text book definition


----------



## dessiato (Jun 1, 2013)

8ball said:


> It appears to still have one.


 
Indeed it does! I'm going to go for the wings! I love Hooters wings.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2013)

I grew up in Long Eaton, so Nottingham is my home city, really. I moved to Stoke-on-Trent in 1996, and I remember going to a talk by the then-elected mayor who was extolling the virtues of Nottingham and how it was revitalising the city, trying to convince People Who Matter that Stoke should emulate Nottingham. I remember rolling my eyes then, and now I am doubly-so.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2013)

Supine said:


> Quality of life is more than just disposable income after rent and taxes are removed from wages. I'm sure it's on Wikipedia if you want the text book definition


 
I wanted your definition.


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2013)

8ball said:


> I wanted your definition.



How did I do?

(Goes to check Wikipedia)


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2013)

Supine said:


> How did I do?


 
How did you do what?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

AFAIK Nottingham tends to look bad in statistical terms because a lot of the more well off areas are technically outside the City so aren't counted. As a 'metropolitan area' or whatever you want to call it it's not so bad.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> AFAIK Nottingham tends to look bad in statistical terms because a lot of the more well off areas are technically outside the City so aren't counted. As a 'metropolitan area' or whatever you want to call it it's not so bad.


 
That's probably true, but it applies to a lot of cities of about Nottingham's size that are also unitary authorities.  The boundaries tend to be quite tightly drawn, meaning that a) the population figures don't really reflect the city's size, and b) the more affluent areas fall outside the local authority area and don't show up in the statistics.  That's certainly the case in Hull and Leicester, to name two off the top of my head.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's probably true, but it applies to a lot of cities of about Nottingham's size that are also unitary authorities. The boundaries tend to be quite tightly drawn, meaning that a) the population figures don't really reflect the city's size, and b) the more affluent areas fall outside the local authority area and don't show up in the statistics. That's certainly the case in Hull and Leicester, to name two off the top of my head.


 
Yeah, I'm sure it happens all over the place and you'd need a lot more time, expertise and interest than I have to start picking out the details. I'm really just saying that my personal experience of Nottingham is that it's not that bad and I think the various 'worst this that or the other' stats about the place are a bit misleading.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it happens all over the place and you'd need a lot more time, expertise and interest than I have to start picking out the details. I'm really just saying that my personal experience of Nottingham is that it's not that bad and I think the various 'worst this that or the other' stats about the place are a bit misleading.


 
Tell me about it!


----------



## Tom A (Jun 25, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> That's probably true, but it applies to a lot of cities of about Nottingham's size that are also unitary authorities. The boundaries tend to be quite tightly drawn, meaning that a) the population figures don't really reflect the city's size, and b) the more affluent areas fall outside the local authority area and don't show up in the statistics. That's certainly the case in Hull and Leicester, to name two off the top of my head.


This can be argued of Manchester to an extent. The only truly affluent areas in the City of Manchester are Chorlton, Withington and Didsbury. All the other posh places tend to be in Trafford (Sale/Altrincham), Salford (although not classed as such, e.g. Irlam, Worsley) and parts of Stockport (the Heatons, Cheadle and its environs) and Bury (Prestwich and Whitefield).


----------

